# Gas/diesel Breakouts



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Posted this under Exxon/Mobil topic but thought I would break it out under its own topic for those interested in following daily/weekly/monthly trends data.

Gallon breakdown by percentages 
 tax vs oil

2000 - current data
Percentage breakdown

Learn about your state, best states to retire too. 
Whats taxed, whats not (for gas taxes in your state dont forget to add the 18.4 cents per gallon for federal taxes in addition to your state tax.

About your state


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Very Interesting









Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I think President Bush hit it on the head today when he said "Why are we giving giant tax subsidies and breaks to the oil industry when they are having windfalls of billions of dollars per quarter?"...

They could take that avg of 32 cents of subsidized tax we the tax payers give to the oil companies to "help them" and take it right off the top... might help some...


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Talk is cheap.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Guess I need to pack up and move to Tennessee or Alabama!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Cool site.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Devildog said:


> Guess I need to pack up and move to Tennessee or Alabama!
> [snapback]104938[/snapback]​


Always room for another Outbacker. Come on Down!

Dreamtimers


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I have to say that Tennessee makes full use of their fuel taxes. We have some of the best roads that I've seen.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Interesting sites, Scooter.









I'm glad to see that us left coasters continue to pay the highest fuel costs in the country.







It just makes me wonder why all the rest of you are whinning?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

All I know is on my Keys trip I probably paid another executives retirement fund.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

nascarcamper said:


> All I know is on my Keys trip I probably paid another executives retirement fund.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right!! And everytime we go to rallies, etc., we're helping them out, too. But, who cares? Somebody's gotta keep up the rich!!








Darlene action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Gallons???? what about liters









Cool Site.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just remember $$$ you can't take it with you ( When you Die)
But camping Priceless

Don

P.S. I guess have to start proof reading it before I post


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Just remember $$$ you can't take it with you
> But camping Priceless


And when camping, you _do_ "take it with you!"

Mark


----------

